# TEIN SS B14 Suspension Update



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone have any updates regarding the availability and pricing of Tein's Super Street kit for the B14? Tein USA has only been able to tell me the release date will be by the end of the year and pricing has not been estabilished. This was over 2 months ago. I was wondering if any members may have some inside info they would like to share. As a side note, check out the SCC November 2002 issue. There is a great company write-up on Tein and their product developement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Several SS models are being released mid to late october.. if typical with Super street pricing it should be around the $1000 price.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, better model of Tein for a B14. What would that be?? The only other one that I can think of that may be workable on a B14 is the HA for the JN15. Yes it may be better, but the rates are way off since the HA is designed for a hatch back.
The B14 SS kit will have 336F 280R rates.
The JN15 HA uses 448F 280R rates.
From what I have heard the HA kit is a little better than the SS. If you wanted to go racing I would almost get the HA and change the rear rates to about 400, maybe even a little higher. That is of course if the rear dampers can handle that much spring. For a daily driver/weekend racer I think SS would be the way to go. I am seriously considering getting that kit myself. 

BTW ILP, how much do the coilover springs cost by themselves. If I get the SS kit I may want to bump the rear rates up to to the same as the front to get rid of some understeer depending on how the 336 280 feels. What, if any rates are availibe between 280 and 336?


vrux, I know you have already seen some of this, but I dont think the others on the BB have.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I will post the link to SR20DE forum because I've received a lot of feed back there including the individual responsible for the prototype kit for Tein USA.
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26519


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Good idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

The springs are around $60 a pair give or take a few dollars. 

you can change springrate and legnth as needed.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

I have the prototype SS kit on my Sentra SE. They are badass! I am hosting a group buy once they become available.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to let everyone know, the Tein site has been updated with all the info for the B14 SS kit. Retail price, Spring rates, Spring rate options, Height values, and EDFC compatibility(Wahoo!!).
http://www.tein.com/ssdamp.html
http://www.tein.com/nissan.html

EDFC:
http://www.tein.com/edfc.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

yup they are here. also. 

to answer pat's questions from last week.

they are not tapered springs and there are no camber plates not even availble.

we are taking pre-orders now.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The coils are just way too much for me at over $1000 but wut about the springs--Does anyone know anything about them????

This is from the web page-It doesnt seem right...2.4 in front and and 1.2 in the rear.....I want to know more

NISSAN SENTRA

B14 95-98 STECH SKP16-AUB00
$220.00 3/168
5/280
-62
-2.4 -30
-1.2


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What doesnt seem right about it. Looks like they thought about the 2 biggest problems B14 owners have. Lack of travel in the rear and big front wheel gap when lowered evenly front and rear. Although it seems like it might be a tad too much front lowering. the front rates look stiff enough to help keep you off the bumpstops somewhat though. Cant remember the Sportline rates at the moment, but comparing the two could tell you more.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Tein springs
2.4" front, 280lbs/in
1.2" rear, 168lbs/in

Eibach springs

95-99 Eibach Pro-Kit Linear 159.9 lbs/in...Progressive 137.1/257 lbs/in 1.4" drop front and rear
95-99 Eibach Sportline Linear 148.5 lbs/in...Progressive 117.1/228.4 lbs/in 1.9" drop front and rear.

Looks like the Tein springs would not bottom out as much becasue they are linear and do no have the soft "section" like the Eibachs.

Eibach info courtesy of a dho post.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I didn't think the sportlines were progressive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

yes the tein springs are some of the better ones however this thread is regarding the Super Street Coil Overs lets not get the two confused. they are not even remotley similar. the Coil overs allow full heigth adjustment. where the springs are just replacement lowering springs 

I have both on sale right now for $1125 and $208 respectivley. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I know this thread was about the coils but the actual springs sound good...

I just e-mailed Tein about it... My concern was that it just seemed like their drop in the rear was so much more off than the front...

And I know that the front should drop lower but should there be that much of a difference....1.7=2.4


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Found out a little bit about the camber plates, AKA pillow mounts
and the EDFC:

After chatting with a few people I found that the pillow mounts from the N15 HA kit *may* work with the B14 SS kit. I talked to someone who is going to try them. Will keep you posted. 

EDFC info: Teins site says the EDFC can be used with the B14 SS kit, but you have to modify the hood. Again, I know someone who is going to do this. Will keep you posted.


----------

